# Crazy Aussie Hot Rod....



## Dave Hadden (Nov 30, 2010)

Check it out.
Not terribly functional but certainly a one off if there ever was one.

Take care.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIj2GVfua84


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 1, 2010)

Beside my home is airfield with a Mustang on weekends it takes off and buzzs the field. I never tire of its sound a rumble with a whine of the super charger.
Theres bloke who has a v12 merlin mounted on a frame he visits car shows and fires it up for the crowd who often then step back in fear.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the vid, what a hot rod.


----------

